# I AM NEW (Started with Panic Attack, Then Anxiety, and DP)



## julio (Jun 16, 2009)

My first panic attack happened in Oct 2006 after I was put to sleep to get my Wisdom teeth pulled. 2 days after I was put to sleep I had a panic attack and then nothing untill 4 months later. I was having panic attacks, DP and Anxiety just about every day.
I went to doctors like crazy, did EKG's, MRI's Blood tests. EVERYTHING IS GOOD.
I started going to see a Social Worker and I started to get better without meds and after 8 months I was getting less and less panic attacks, I was able to controll them, but the DP stayed and feeling weird.
I used to look myself in the Mirror and feel like I did not recognize myself or felt like I was looking back at myself. Weird..... I also would hear myself talk and I would sound weird..... When I would look at my kids or family they looked UNFAMILIAR but I knew who they were, but they just look UNFAMILIAR. But it got better.
Now after 2 years or so I started to get my panic attacks, anxiety and DP. I did not want to deal with this again so I started taking MEDS, SERTRALINE 25mg. But I hate and feel so anxious of taking medications. I feel like they are making me feel more DP, but It could just be me feeling anxious about it or that it will make me feel a certain way.

At times I felt like I was still sleep on that chair and that I died and I am in a dream now...... Hate that feeling...... I also hate it when I feel like I am doing something and all of the sudden things around me get weird like I am in a UNFAMILIAR PLACE or my Family looks UNFAMILIAR. Does anyone get this too?

Does anyone had any luck with taking SERTRALINE Generic for ZOLOFT

Also, does anyone ever feel tired all the time, or not motivated, like on autopilot? Sometimes I feel some what lightheaded or dizzy, Feel like screaming, saying HELP ME.....

Thanks for reading


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

well i'm sorry that you didn't get a response to this...i tend to go back sometimes and look for people who didn't get a response but you kinda need one on this!  I have heard mixed reviews about sertraline. I have heard that in some cases it helps but that in most cases it can actually increase feelings of dp. You could ask your doctor but he probably wouldn't have a clue so you might just do some researching of your own. Otherwise, i think everyone on this forum would completely relate to the way you are feeling. Or at least i know that i do. The unfamilar surroundings and faces is (at least in the way i look at it) derealization. I have symptoms of this much more than actual dp although when it first started for me (about 5 months ago) i had both pretty intensely. As for feeling tired all the time, i definitely feel that as well and unmotivated too. I had to quit my job because i was panicking so much and now i'm pretty afraid to get another job. As for meds, be careful with anything you take and do your research first, but the primary thing that seems to help people on this forum is some kind of Benzodiazepine like Klonopin, Xanax, or Valluum. I know it's tough, but stick in there, we are all in the same boat here and some people have recovered so there is hope on the horizon! take care,


----------



## julio (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for replying...and for your toughts

Thanks


----------



## julio (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for replying...and for your toughts

Thanks


----------



## julio (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for replying...and for your toughts

Thanks


----------



## dancintrulife (Jun 18, 2009)

I get the same feelings, thanks for letting me know I'm not alone, as I'm new too I don't have any help for you but I hope the meds help.


----------



## dancintrulife (Jun 18, 2009)

Ok I did write a more detailed message but didn't submit properly (first post) . So I'll go again. I can relate some of what you've said, like just today I was in a supermarket I've been in loads when suddenly everything around me was unfamiliar. I had described this to my doctor as feeling unreal and things around me are unreal but unfamiliar decribes it better so I'll say that next time. I also feel sometimes as though I am dead, and what if I really am and I don't know it and other scary thoughts like that. The autopilot too, like I can continue with my shopping or whatever as if I'm fine and no one even notices how overwhelming things are for me. I hope your meds will help and that we'll both get some relief from this soon.


----------

